# Old Virginia Brick molds



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Old Virginia Brick company still makes their brick by hand in old wooden molds. 

I made myself a quick lap through Roanoke yesterday and I actually got my hands on one.

It probably won't mean much to any one else, but I'm stoked ! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

That would make a great shelf and a great story, love the idea of taking something like that and recycling it. How many brick where formed with that one piece? Great item.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I needed to match historical brick medallions years ago. Old Virginia are the only ones that would touch it. In the end it was about $50 a brick, but I only need about 20 bricks. There were just a couple things that could not be changed during the renovation and the brick medallions were one.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

They weren't as nice as the original, but passed inspection.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I'm not sure how long they use the molds....I will try to find out.

There is a T.V. show on the D.I.Y. network called the Salvage Dogs, and they have a store in Roanoke, VA. 

On one of their episodes, they went to the brick company and picked up these molds.

Had the afternoon off yesterday, so my wife and I made the 2+ hour trip up there and got myself a mold! :thumbsup:

Not only did I get something I think is neat, it was on T.V. too :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

My first time using the O.V brick and they are quite nice.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

JBM said:


> My first time using the O.V brick and they are quite nice.


I love 'em! I've laid a boat load of Pine Hall...General Shale....Tri-angle...every kind available, and Old Virginia is still hand made in wooden forms, and their brick is bout as uniform as the rest of them.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have one from old Mexico, they had a pile of worn out ones and I grabbed one. In actual use they run steel banding on the edge to prevent wear.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

That is cool.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Tscarborough said:


> I have one from old Mexico, they had a pile of worn out ones and I grabbed one. In actual use they run steel banding on the edge to prevent wear.


That's awesome, I love it! (is that a Smith level or Crick, propped up in the corner?)


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

http//:www.hgmatthews.com/
Saw an article in a mag about this company which is making a lot of bricks made from wood fired kilns in the traditional way.
These bricks are becoming popular for new builds, as the colours and shades are unique.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

John; Thank you for sharing. You know my position on Old Virginia.:thumbsup:


As some of my threads alluded too,there is something about a wood molded brick. All the rest are just second best.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Fred, I have to admit, as soon as I saw that stack of molds, you were the first person I thought of :thumbsup:

I couldn't wait to show you....


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is an out of spec Smith. I could send it in for free repair, but I use my Stabilas anyway.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

fjn said:


> John; Thank you for sharing. You know my position on Old Virginia.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> As some of my threads alluded too,there is something about a wood molded brick. All the rest are just second best.


I like their look too but as I said my house is 20,000 old v's. I drew the plans 3 courses to 8'' which is about 2-5/8 p.c. give a 1/16th.
I had ''many'' brick bundles that came in at 2 1/8 to 3/16s....I must have got the worn molds. 
In fact there's an old block co here that used to make 7-1/2'' 3 cell block ....I said to the old man once ''why so small''...he he replied ''the molds are worn, and we aint replacing them!'' 

the brick many times had one larger face and the other shorter..which too often was damaged?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Check this out . [Off topic] I found this in a pile of reclaimed brick I bought at a moving sale . There were two of them but only this one had the print. The other was solid. I thought it was a cool find. Not sure what they were made for . Anyone ever seen them before? I'm guessing a circular boarder brick. Maybe around a flag pole?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Check this out . [Off topic] I found this in a pile of reclaimed brick I bought at a moving sale . There were two of them but only this one had the print. The other was solid. I thought it was a cool find. Not sure what they were made for . Anyone ever seen them before? I'm guessing a circular boarder brick. Maybe around a flag pole?


That is an awesome find! I love stuff like that. What area did you find it at? Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it, and can't help you there. But it is pretty neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Sure it's a brick and not a cut off from a flue tile?


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

Huh? There is a demand for old brick moulds? I start saving them.

After years of wood moulds and making new ones every year or so I switched to having sheet metal moulds. they last maybe five years. Either way the size slowly changes so and in the change over we have two different sized bricks.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I wonder how a man from Virginia can get his hands on some brick molds from Tanzania :whistling :thumbup:


----------

